# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد 7.1.1 نوجا يصل إلى هواتف بيكسل ونيكسوس

## mohamed73

قامت شركة جوجل  بإصدار النسخة الجديدة من نظام أندرويد، والتي تحمل الرقم أندرويد 7.1.1 نوجا، حيث حصلت الهواتف المدعومة رسميًا من جوجل على التحديث الهوائيّ بشكلٍ مباشر.
 يتضمن الإصدار الجديد عددًا من الإضافات  الجديدة مثل اختصارات التطبيقات App Shortcuts التي تتيح تخصيص أيقونة  التطبيق نفسه عند الضغط عليها مطولًا، حيث ستظهر قائمة جديدة بعد الضغط  بشكلٍ مطول على أيقونة التطبيق تتضمن خيارات تخصيص إضافية. هذه الميزة  مشابهة تمامًا لميزة Force Touch في هواتف أيفون، ولكن بدون أية إضافة  عتادية على الهاتف أو الحاجة لامتلاك شاشة متحسسة للضغط.
 أيضًا يتضمن التحديث الحصول على الشكل  الجديد للأيقونات، حيث اتبعت جوجل شكلًا جديدًا للأيقونات في النسخة  الصافية من أندرويد، والتي تأخذ شكلًا دائريًا مع تصميمٍ مستوحى من  ماتيريال ديزاين. بكل الأحوال، تبقى الإضافة الأهم هي حصول هواتف  نيكسوس على الميزات الافتراضية المتواجدة في هواتف بيكسل، وأهمها امتلاك  دعم كامل للمساعد الرقميّ الجديد من جوجل Google Assistant، والتي كانت  حكرًا على هواتف بيكسل، مع تضمين التحديث الجديد بميزة Image  Keyboard التي تتيح بسهولة إرسال الصور التعبيرية “إيموجي” والصور بصيغة  GIF بشكلٍ مباشر من لوحة المفاتيح. أخيرًا، يتضمن التحديث الجديد التحسينات  الأمنية الخاصة بشهر ديسمبر/كانون الأول والتي تطلقها جوجل بشكلٍ شهريّ.     
  بالإضافة إلى ذلك، سيتضمن التحديث الجديد ميزاتٍ خاصة بهواتف بيكسل من جوجل، والتي تسربت سابقًا عبر تحديثٍ وصل للمستخدمين في كندا.  هذه الميزات هي Double Tap to Check Phone والتي يمكن عبرها النقر مرتين  على شاشة الهاتف الذكيّ للحصول على آخر التنبيهات والإشعارات، بالإضافة إلى  ميزة Lift to Check Phone والتي تؤدي إلى فتح شاشة الهاتف الذكيّ عبر رفعه  سريعًا من الطاولة، وذلك عندما تكون الشاشة مقفولة.
 تم طرح التحديث الجديد تحت رقم البناء  العام NMF26x، حيث سيختلف فقط حرف “x” بالنسبة للهواتف المختلفة التي ستحصل  على التحديث الجديد، وهي:  Google PixelGoogle Pixel XLNexus 6PNexus 5XNexus 9Nexus PlayerPixel C
 بدأت جوجل فعليًا بطرح التحديث الهوائيّ  للمستخدمين، ولكن من المرجح أنه سيأخذ بعض الوقت للوصول للجميع. الجيد  بالموضوع أن صور المصنع Factory Images الخاصة بالتحديث متوفرة وقابلة  للتحميل والتنصيب، ويمكنكم الحصول عليها من الرابط التالي: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
 إن كنتم من مستخدمي هواتف نيكسوس المدعومة  للتحديث الأخير أو من مستخدمي هواتف بيكسل، فإنه من الجيد تفقد إعدادات  هاتفكم الذكيّ للتأكد من وصول التحديث. _تحديث:_ 
 ذكرت جوجل في الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] عن أن التحديث الجديد سيصل إلى هواتف Nexus 6  عبر تحديثٍ هوائيّ، وبذلك ينضم الهاتف لقائمة هواتف نيكسوس التي ستحصل على  التحديث الجديد. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن الأخبار المتعلقة بوصول ميزة  Google Assistant إلى هواتف نيكسوس لا تزال تحتاج إلى تأكيدٍ رسميّ.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

